# How do you draw a betta! :P



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I've been "Attempting" on drawing bettas but I really can't get it...at all...lol So I was just wondering...how did you learn how to draw bettas and any tips?!? Thank you!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

You can try starting by doing simple shapes. And oval for it's body. Then make a shape that fits it's fins/tails. And go from there erasing the parts that don't need to be there, and curving the lines where the need to be. It will be more simple, but you'll have line art!
Then color/add details if you want. 

I don't know if this will really help, but hopefully it does! ^_^


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Haha it helps!  Thank you! I will try drawing and hopefully with practice I will get better!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I usually draw a thumb shape and then refine it into the body and head, then draw the other fins roughly conforming to a larger oval drawn around the body. c:


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay I have the body and fins down pretty good...for just starting lol. But I can't get the eyes...or how their mouth are pointing somewhat upward and not just rounded. Any tips? Help? Thank you!!


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

how do _i_ draw betas, badly
realy i dont think i will be much help


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Have you tried printing out a few photos and tracing over them? It's a good way to learn, because you really get a sense for how to draw the different shapes that make up the body and the subtle anatomic details that go into something like the face and fins of the fish. I used to trace a lot when I was middle school aged--I feel like it helped me get used to making the shapes I wanted with the pen and how much pressure to use, that sort of thing.


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

^^Do what Adastra said. That's pretty much what I did when I learned to draw horses.


----------



## rejohnson53 (Sep 13, 2009)

This is how I was trained to draw/paint:

-Start by observing your subject (the betta in this case). Look at it and try to notice shapes and lines you hadn't before.

-ALWAYS draw from observation, instead of from memory. It makes a difference.

- Do many quick, loose sketches of your subject, 1 or 2 mins tops. They will be bad, but do a lot of them so you start to get a feel for the shapes. Try drawing many different views/positions of the subject.

-When you go to do a longer drawing, spend more time looking at your subject (or photo) than you do looking at your actual drawing. This seems weird, but it forces you to observe your subject more closely and see things you usually don't notice.

-PRACTICE. Your first drawings will be horrible. Everyone's are. The more you draw, however, the better you will get.

I hope this helps! :-D


----------

